# Best V Cutter?



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I was just reading a different thread about whether to use a punch or a guillitine cutter, and many people perfer to use V cutters. I don't have one but would like to try it out to see if it makes a differece.

Being that i am new to V-cutters i don't want to spend a fortune, but i do want one that will stay sharp. Do you have any favorites? Which brands / models would you recommend?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I'm sure many will agree but Wolf.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a Wolf V and punch. Been very good to me


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Yup, Wolf, only about 15.00. If you get one also try a cross type cut. ( not one, but two cuts 90 degrees from each other, i.e. a cross shape) Still like a punch though, just depends on the cigar and or my mood..


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

1. Best V Cut is the Boston V Cutter ( smaller one is the Little Guy )
2. Xikar VX 
3. Wolf V Cutter

There are two kinds of cuts in a V type cutter...straight across or the Cats Eye cut...a Cats Eye cuts is the better of the two IMO.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Gary, isn't the XV the same as the Wolf, only with the alloy body? AFAIK the WOlf is made by Xikar.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ckay said:


> Gary, isn't the XV the same as the Wolf, only with the alloy body? AFAIK the WOlf is made by Xikar.


It appears like it is but Im not certain..but that alloy body sure looks sexy.


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

Cigary said:


> It appears like it is but Im not certain..but that alloy body sure looks sexy.


The new Xikar V cutter with the metal body cuts very nicely and accommodates even large ring gauge cigars!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> 1. Best V Cut is the Boston V Cutter ( smaller one is the Little Guy )
> 2. Xikar VX
> 3. Wolf V Cutter
> 
> There are two kinds of cuts in a V type cutter...straight across or the Cats Eye cut...a Cats Eye cuts is the better of the two IMO.


+1,,,Gary is a wise man......If I V, I also V>


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> +1,,,Gary is a wise man......If I V, I also V>


? :ask:

I "V" Therefore I am..... :beerchug:

.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I had a Wolf V cutter. It cut very well and seemed to be nice and sharp. I got rid of it because I don't like the V cut.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Mr_mich said:


> I don't have one but would like to try it out to see if it makes a differece.
> 
> ......................................?


You can probably try one for free at a B+M... 
They seem to "open up" the draw oh so nicely.

The wolf is a very solid value @15... and performs most admirably :nod: (housing is made of plastic)

You can also buy a cheepie for a few dollars that will probably tear your wrappers but will give you some idea of how they work.

The Xikar is the freakin bomb but costs about $50 bucks. Really well made for decades of use with a lifetime warranty.

The Boston "cats eye" cutters are the absolute "Nuts" of The Bomb!
It just doesn't get any better than them... :dunno:
But... they are brutally expensive... although they are an heirloom piece...

Whaddyagonnado? :ask:

:rockon:


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> You can probably try one for free at a B+M...
> They seem to "open up" the draw oh so nicely.
> 
> The Xikar is the freakin bomb but costs about $50 bucks. Really well made for decades of use with a lifetime warranty.
> ...


Do I hear group buy???:clap2:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok, so how much are the Boston cutters? It says to call on the website-

Boston Cigar Cutter Company Home Page


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

I think it's sort of the, "if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it" deal.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> +1,,,Gary is a wise man......If I V, I also V>


*Lol,,,I'm stealing that line...*



fiddlegrin said:


> ? :ask:
> 
> I "V" Therefore I am..... :beerchug:
> 
> .


*Or this one...I like em both!*



aea6574 said:


> Ok, so how much are the Boston cutters? It says to call on the website-
> 
> Boston Cigar Cutter Company Home Page


Boston Little Guy goes for $129
Boston Cutter w/4 different cuts goes for $600...choke on that you V cutting bastids! lol I plan to get the big cutter when my dog learns to speak Russian.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

600?? For that much you can get an illegal to follow you around and cut your smokes for you... with a machete ;p


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Athion said:


> 600?? For that much you can get an illegal to follow you around and cut your smokes for you... with a machete ;p


*Ha ha ha....yep, $600 and the B&M I used to go to had one of these and I would wait til I got there to cut my cigars...just a thing of beauty and it cuts like a surgeons scalpel. Loved the cut so much I bought the small one which at that time in 1999 was $100...even then I almost had a hemmorhoid dropping that much on a cutter.*

**** Just noticed that I hit 7500 Posts on here ...what a blabbermouth to have posted that much on a forum. Can I get a life????????*


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

nice, i just put in an order for Wolf V cutter. Should have it by this weekend.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've had a wolf for a few weeks now and still haven't used it. Seems like anytime I grab a smoke I usually grab my xikar cutter or punch. I will just have to make a concious effort to use it next time.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

jbrown287 said:


> I've had a wolf for a few weeks now and still haven't used it. Seems like anytime I grab a smoke I usually grab my xikar cutter or punch. I will just have to make a concious effort to use it next time.


Uhhhhh........ YA!!!!!!!!!

Do it________!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

This was the summer of the deep V.


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

Im going to give the v cut cutter a try.

The new CI cat that came today has a 2pk for $9.95 (m-2393-2)


----------

